# WEC Feb 13: Razor Rob vs Varner (VID)



## sakesamurai (Feb 4, 2008)

"Razor" Rob McCullough is looking to defend his 155 lb World Extreme Cagefighting lightweight title on February 13th against Jamie "The Worm" Varner. Do you see Razor Rob winning and retaining his title, or do you see Jamie Varner outhustling Razor Rob on his way to championship gold? Razor Rob is no doubt a fantastic striker, creating many highlight reel knockouts. Jamie Varner though is a great wrestler, once being ranked in the NCAA. 

Will Razor Rob continue his reign of dominance and produce another highlight reel worthy finish? Or will Varner be able to take the fight to mat where he wants it and earn the WEC lightweight title.

Theres a video on WEC.tv highlighting these two fighters in anticipation of their matchup, check it out at 
http://www.wec.tv/index.cfm?fa=VideoCenter.list


----------

